# Limiting hard drives to SATA revision 1



## mshundal (Jun 5, 2012)

Hi there,

I am experiencing port timeouts on some of my drives in a storage pod with 45 drives, *I* assume this is because of PCI bandwidth contention/congestion caused by port multipliers.

*H*owever when *I* try to force the drives to SAT revision 1, only the first drive on the port multiplier is limited down and the rest remains at v2.

*I* have searched high and low but the results all have been unhelpful, google in this case wasn't my friend. *A*ny hints on how to accomplish this for all drives would be much appreciated.

loader.conf

```
hint.siisch.0.sata_rev=1
hint.siisch.1.sata_rev=1
hint.siisch.2.sata_rev=1
hint.siisch.3.sata_rev=1
hint.siisch.4.sata_rev=1
hint.siisch.5.sata_rev=1
hint.siisch.6.sata_rev=1
hint.siisch.7.sata_rev=1
hint.siisch.8.sata_rev=1
hint.siisch.9.sata_rev=1
hint.siisch.10.sata_rev=1
hint.siisch.11.sata_rev=1
```

*dmesg* output

```
pod2~# egrep 'ada[0-46]' /var/run/dmesg.boot

ada0 at siisch0 bus 0 scbus0 target 0 lun 0
ada0: <ST3000DM001-9YN166 CC4C> ATA-8 SATA 3.x device
ada0: 150.000MB/s transfers (SATA 1.x, UDMA6, PIO 8192bytes)
ada0: Command Queueing enabled
ada0: 2861588MB (5860533168 512 byte sectors: 16H 63S/T 16383C)
ada1 at siisch0 bus 0 scbus0 target 1 lun 0
ada1: <ST3000DM001-9YN166 CC4C> ATA-8 SATA 3.x device
ada1: 300.000MB/s transfers (SATA 2.x, UDMA6, PIO 8192bytes)
ada1: Command Queueing enabled
ada1: 2861588MB (5860533168 512 byte sectors: 16H 63S/T 16383C)
ada2 at siisch0 bus 0 scbus0 target 2 lun 0
ada2: <ST3000DM001-9YN166 CC4C> ATA-8cd0 at umass-sim0 bus 0 scbus18 target 0 lun 0
ada2: 300.000MB/s transfers (SATA 2.x, UDMA6, PIO 8192bytes)
ada2: Command Queueing enabled
ada2: 2861588MB (5860533168 512 byte sectors: 16H 63S/T 16383C)
ada3 at siisch0 bus 0 scbus0 target 3 lun 0
ada3: <ST3000DM001-9YN166 CC4C> ATA-8 SATA 3.x device
ada3: 300.000MB/s transfers (SATA 2.x, UDMA6, PIO 8192bytes)
ada3: Command Queueing enabled
ada3: 2861588MB (5860533168 512 byte sectors: 16H 63S/T 16383C)
ada4 at siisch0 bus 0 scbus0 target 4 lun 0
ada4: <ST3000DM001-9YN166 CC4C> ATA-8 SATA 3.x device
ada4: 300.000MB/s transfers (SATA 2.x, UDMA6, PIO 8192bytes)
ada4: Command Queueing enabled
ada4: 2861588MB (5860533168 512 byte sectors: 16H 63S/T 16383C)
ada6 at siisch2 bus 0 scbus2 target 1 lun 0
ada6: <ST3000DM001-9YN166 CC4C> ATA-8 SATA 3.x device
ada6: 300.000MB/s transfers (SATA 2.x, UDMA6, PIO 8192bytes)
ada6: Command Queueing enabled
ada6: 2861588MB (5860533168 512 byte sectors: 16H 63S/T 16383C)
ada10 at siisch3 bus 0 scbus3 target 0 lun 0
ada10: <ST3000DM001-9YN166 CC4C> ATA-8 SATA 3.x device
ada10: 150.000MB/s transfers (SATA 1.x, UDMA6, PIO 8192bytes)
ada10: Command Queueing enabled
ada10: 2861588MB (5860533168 512 byte sectors: 16H 63S/T 16383C)
ada11 at siisch3 bus 0 scbus3 target 1 lun 0
ada11: <ST3000DM001-9YN166 CC4C> ATA-8 SATA 3.x device
ada11: 300.000MB/s transfers (SATA 2.x, UDMA6, PIO 8192bytes)
ada11: Command Queueing enabled
ada11: 2861588MB (5860533168 512 byte sectors: 16H 63S/T 16383C)
ada12 at siisch3 bus 0 scbus3 target 2 lun 0
ada12: <ST3000DM001-9YN166 CC4C> ATA-8 SATA 3.x device
ada12: 300.000MB/s transfers (SATA 2.x, UDMA6, PIO 8192bytes)
ada12: Command Queueing enabled
ada12: 2861588MB (5860533168 512 byte sectors: 16H 63S/T 16383C)
ada13 at siisch3 bus 0 scbus3 target 3 lun 0
ada13: <ST3000DM001-9YN166 CC4C> ATA-8 SATA 3.x device
ada13: 300.000MB/s transfers (SATA 2.x, UDMA6, PIO 8192bytes)
ada13: Command Queueing enabled
ada13: 2861588MB (5860533168 512 byte sectors: 16H 63S/T 16383C)
ada14 at siisch3 bus 0 scbus3 target 4 lun 0
ada14: <ST3000DM001-9YN166 CC4C> ATA-8 SATA 3.x device
ada14: 300.000MB/s transfers (SATA 2.x, UDMA6, PIO 8192bytes)
ada14: Command Queueing enabled
ada14: 2861588MB (5860533168 512 byte sectors: 16H 63S/T 16383C)
ada15 at siisch4 bus 0 scbus4 target 0 lun 0
ada15: <ST3000DM001-9YN166 CC4C> ATA-8 SATA 3.x device
ada15: 150.000MB/s transfers (SATA 1.x, UDMA6, PIO 8192bytes)
ada15: Command Queueing enabled
ada15: 2861588MB (5860533168 512 byte sectors: 16H 63S/T 16383C)
ada16 at siisch4 bus 0 scbus4 target 1 lun 0
ada16: <ST3000DM001-9YN166 CC4C> ATA-8 SATA 3.x device
ada16: 300.000MB/s transfers (SATA 2.x, UDMA6, PIO 8192bytes)
ada16: Command Queueing enabled
ada16: 2861588MB (5860533168 512 byte sectors: 16H 63S/T 16383C)
ada17 at siisch4 bus 0 scbus4 target 2 lun 0
ada17: <ST3000DM001-9YN166 CC4C> ATA-8 SATA 3.x device
ada17: 300.000MB/s transfers (SATA 2.x, UDMA6, PIO 8192bytes)
ada17: Command Queueing enabled
ada17: 2861588MB (5860533168 512 byte sectors: 16H 63S/T 16383C)
ada18 at siisch4 bus 0 scbus4 target 3 lun 0
ada18: <ST3000DM001-9YN166 CC4C> ATA-8 SATA 3.x device
ada18: 300.000MB/s transfers (SATA 2.x, UDMA6, PIO 8192bytes)
ada18: Command Queueing enabled
ada18: 2861588MB (5860533168 512 byte sectors: 16H 63S/T 16383C)
ada19 at siisch4 bus 0 scbus4 target 4 lun 0
ada19: <ST3000DM001-9YN166 CC4C> ATA-8 SATA 3.x device
ada19: 300.000MB/s transfers (SATA 2.x, UDMA6, PIO 8192bytes)
ada19: Command Queueing enabled
ada19: 2861588MB (5860533168 512 byte sectors: 16H 63S/T 16383C)
ada20 at siisch6 bus 0 scbus6 target 0 lun 0
ada20: <ST3000DM001-9YN166 CC4C> ATA-8 SATA 3.x device
ada20: 150.000MB/s transfers (SATA 1.x, UDMA6, PIO 8192bytes)
ada20: Command Queueing enabled
ada20: 2861588MB (5860533168 512 byte sectors: 16H 63S/T 16383C)
ada21 at siisch6 bus 0 scbus6 target 1 lun 0
ada21: <ST3000DM001-9YN166 CC4C> ATA-8 SATA 3.x device
ada21: 300.000MB/s transfers (SATA 2.x, UDMA6, PIO 8192bytes)
ada21: Command Queueing enabled
ada21: 2861588MB (5860533168 512 byte sectors: 16H 63S/T 16383C)
ada22 at siisch6 bus 0 scbus6 target 2 lun 0
ada22: <ST3000DM001-9YN166 CC4C> ATA-8 SATA 3.x device
ada22: 300.000MB/s transfers (SATA 2.x, UDMA6, PIO 8192bytes)
ada22: Command Queueing enabled
ada22: 2861588MB (5860533168 512 byte sectors: 16H 63S/T 16383C)
ada23 at siisch6 bus 0 scbus6 target 3 lun 0
ada23: <ST3000DM001-9YN166 CC4C> ATA-8 SATA 3.x device
ada23: 300.000MB/s transfers (SATA 2.x, UDMA6, PIO 8192bytes)
ada23: Command Queueing enabled
ada23: 2861588MB (5860533168 512 byte sectors: 16H 63S/T 16383C)
ada24 at siisch6 bus 0 scbus6 target 4 lun 0
ada24: <ST3000DM001-9YN166 CC4C> ATA-8 SATA 3.x device
ada24: 300.000MB/s transfers (SATA 2.x, UDMA6, PIO 8192bytes)
ada24: Command Queueing enabled
ada24: 2861588MB (5860533168 512 byte sectors: 16H 63S/T 16383C)
ada25 at siisch7 bus 0 scbus7 target 0 lun 0
ada25: <ST3000DM001-9YN166 CC4C> ATA-8 SATA 3.x device
ada25: 150.000MB/s transfers (SATA 1.x, UDMA6, PIO 8192bytes)
ada25: Command Queueing enabled
ada25: 2861588MB (5860533168 512 byte sectors: 16H 63S/T 16383C)
```


----------



## mshundal (Jun 18, 2012)

beuler?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 18, 2012)

What?


----------



## felix (Jun 18, 2012)

Jumper block on ada0, ada10, ada15, ada20 and ada25 in 3 Gb/s operations mode?


----------



## mshundal (Jun 25, 2012)

*J*umpers are the same on all drives.


----------



## mshundal (Jun 27, 2012)

Well, *I* guess if you can't answer the question/help point in the right direction, might as well correct the case eh?


----------

